# chunky...



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

the last 2 times i played ive been hitting the ball fat/chunky. this is making my game so much worse. i shot a 51 and 55 the last 2 times and i usually shoot around 40-45. i cant seem to hit a good iron shot. i would shoot worse if it werent for my putting. how i can i stop hitting it fat?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Make sure your not bobbing down, or swaying. This is what causes most to chunk the ball. On your downswing, be sure your not jerking the club down with your arms, you want to start the downswing by turning your hips, and letting the arms fall. Then right before your hands pass your belt buckle, is when you want to release your wrists, and hit through the ball. 

If your chunking on chipping, I have the solution for you. Focus on the front half of the ball. This promotes good spine angle, and produces a nice crisp shot, because now, you are hitting down on it, exactly as you should. Again, you don't want to bob or sway, because that causes problems. Happy golfing to you!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

where do you position the ball at address? 
a. Forward 
b. Centered 
c. Back


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

center for short irons and forward for long irons and driver/woods


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Your positioning is fine..so you must be bobbing or swaying.


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

For me a chucky hit is related to bobbing on swing. When this happens I try to swing with a constant spine angle throughout swing. Dont get stiff but just be aware of the angle.

hope this helps


----------

